# Worried about realtionship with son



## keepthefaith (Nov 24, 2012)

Alright, this is my first time to post on any board so here goes....
After 20 years of marriage, 23 years together, I have been separated now for 5 months. My X decided that "we" weren't happy...nice of him to inform me that I wasn't happy. Looking back I guess I was less happy and more content. I am not concerned with reconciling....I do still love him but he has moved on. He had his OW within a week of my moving out of the house. (I moved out bcs I could not stay in "our" house without him and I moved closer to work.) Our sons, 13 & 17, appear to be adjusting to everything well. The 13 year-old more so than the 17 year old. My X and I share 50/50, every other week, custody. I am concerned, scared to death, that my relationship with my youngest son will suffer. The OW also has a 13 year old son and he and my son get along very well. Also, my youngest has always been his father's son. That is not to say that he and I do not have a good relationship....I know that he loves me. I just don't want to lose him to the OW! I know I will always be his mom but I worry that he will prefer to be with his dad and the OW because of her son, pool, etc.


----------



## LongWalk (Apr 4, 2013)

No one wrote anything! How sad.


----------



## Alpha (Feb 18, 2013)

I think you should give children a little more credit, they are smarter than you think. Your son is 13 years old and he knows that it was your husband who left and not you. 

I can understand your concern that since the OW has a son at the same age. They can be buddies, but the OW won't be replacing you as his mother.


----------



## oncehisangel (Oct 13, 2012)

Oh sweetheart..you are his mum...trust that much...keep on loving and being just that.  Have confidence. x


----------



## Frostflower (Jul 22, 2012)

I agree. As he becomes a teenager, it may not always be apparent, but he knows who his Mom is and you will always be #1.


----------

